# Halloween FOTD (Inspiration: MAC face chart)



## Almost black. (Oct 31, 2008)

So, here's my try of this face chart:







And this is me:
















*I USED:*

essence multiaction mascara
nee black eyeliner
Pure Luxe Ouch! pigment
Fyrinnae Cherry Frosting


Thanks for watching!!!


----------



## candycane80 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 31, 2008)

Fantastic! I might try that tonight for fun.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG that looks absolutely amazing!  Great job!


----------



## Sushi. (Oct 31, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great job! It looks awsome!


----------



## BreBreLuvsMAC (Oct 31, 2008)

GREAT job


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 31, 2008)

Your so talented! And this face chart was made for you!


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow this looks amazing!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 31, 2008)

great job! looks really cool!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome! It looks soooooooooooo good!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 31, 2008)

wow!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 31, 2008)

Amazing!!!


----------



## nikki (Oct 31, 2008)

That looks great!!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 31, 2008)

That is a great job!  Your detailing and blending from dark to light is great.  Looks awesome!


----------



## nafster (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_That is a great job! Your detailing and blending from dark to light is great. Looks awesome!_

 
Now when I look at it, it doesn't looks so hard to make but I wasn't so sure in the beginning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, people in the caffe were thrilled with this look and I'm so happy about it.

And ofcourse, thanks to all of you


----------



## shootout (Oct 31, 2008)

This looks amazing!
Great job. =]


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2008)

That is PERFECT!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2008)

What an amazing job!  I wish that I could have 1/2 the talent that you have.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 31, 2008)

Dang girl you got skills! I loved that you only used like 4 products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you wear that out?


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Dang girl you got skills! I loved that you only used like 4 products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you wear that out?_

 
Yeah, I was also surprised at the end when I counted only 4 products that I used and it really turned out looking good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I went out like this because, this is for Halloween, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, others were also thrilled with this make up as I was!


----------



## Snow_White (Nov 1, 2008)

Good job. Looks great.


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What an amazing job!  I wish that I could have 1/2 the talent that you have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Must admit that at the 1st I didn't think I had any talent because this seemed so hard since I've never done anything like this before. 

But thank you dear


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow.  This is just stunning.  I love the chart, and I love your creation of it.  I love the simplicity and focus on blending, the colour makes your eyes electric!


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_Wow.  This is just stunning.  I love the chart, and I love your creation of it.  I love the simplicity and focus on blending, the colour makes your eyes electric!_

 
Yeah, with this pink all over my face my eyes really look weird somehow and electric 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 1, 2008)

that looks amazing.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 1, 2008)

You did a great job!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 2, 2008)

AWESOME!!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 THIS!!!


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

